# Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine Hands on Preview



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a review of the highly anticipated, soon to be released shooter by Gaming Excellence.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_"Whether you're a fan of shooters or the Warhammer universe, this is a title to keep your eye on. If you happen to love both, then consider your pre-order a safe bet."_

Well since I love both (I still play Quake III to this day), I guess I'll be pre-ordering this one... 

...then camping Relic's offices till we get the expansion that allows me to play as a Plague Marine and slaughter loyalists :biggrin:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> _"Whether you're a fan of shooters or the Warhammer universe, this is a title to keep your eye on. If you happen to love both, then consider your pre-order a safe bet."_
> 
> Well since I love both (I still play Quake III to this day), I guess I'll be pre-ordering this one...
> 
> ...then camping Relic's offices till we get the expansion that allows me to play as a Plague Marine and slaughter loyalists :biggrin:


Ho ho ho, Pappa Nurgle's Scottish legions agree!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A brief but encouraging review, it's good to see.

Can't wait to get my hands on the game


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Captain _Tidus_?

Ugh...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, although I agree with _MetalHandkerchief_, the name is a bit... well, I guess it relates to the Ultramarines personality, them being tidy and all. .


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Can I come camp with you guys until they release a reskin pack so we don't have to play the Smurfs?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

As much I don't like Ultrasmurfs(my opinion is better though after Fall of Damnos), I don't get what real difference that makes in game.I know you are kidding, but just needed to mention that.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking forward to this quite a bit...it had better be good! :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Captain _Tidus_?
> 
> Ugh...


I think it is supposed to be _Titus_. At least it has been that for the best part of a year.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

That's not an improvement!

Also, why Ultramarines...again? Even Crimson Fists would be better.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Also, why Ultramarines...again? Even Crimson Fists would be better.


How can it be again when the last time you played as them in a game was back in... 1998? 










Cant recall them being the guys you play in any other game.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Because Mat Ward says so ....


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

good thing that they are ultras, I love my space cops!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> How can it be again when the last time you played as them in a game was back in... 1998?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for this that was out in 2007


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

hungryugolino said:


> That's not an improvement!
> 
> Also, why Ultramarines...again? Even Crimson Fists would be better.


Because they're GW's poster boys, however unfortunate that may be :grin:

The game sounds like it'll be good if you like warhammer, but an average shooter if you play games regularly. I'll probably get it though because its warhammer.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> Except for this that was out in 2007


Ouh, totally forgot that one. My apologies. But it is still just 2 games. The Blood Ravens have six games. The Tau have 1-3 depending on your viewpoint. And thats the Tau. :laugh:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Ouh, totally forgot that one. My apologies. But it is still just 2 games. The Blood Ravens have six games. The Tau have 1-3 depending on your viewpoint. And thats the Tau. :laugh:


Blood Ravens don't suck  Ultramarines .... well you know

Tau ... they are fish people who live in a communistic society. Hell I feel bad for them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Tau ... they are _*fish*_ people who live in a communistic society. Hell I feel bad for them.


Dude, they are _camels_, not fishes.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe they should then use their native name "Space Camels"


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> _"Whether you're a fan of shooters or the Warhammer universe, this is a title to keep your eye on. If you happen to love both, then consider your pre-order a safe bet."_
> 
> Well since I love both (I still play Quake III to this day), I guess I'll be pre-ordering this one...
> 
> ...then camping Relic's offices till we get the expansion that allows me to play as a Plague Marine and slaughter loyalists :biggrin:


All praises brother. Amen.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, sounds like Relic hasnt screwed it up yet, so i can offcially say im excited. Please put in multiplayer and a horde mode Relic. This sounds like the perfect game for that type of thing.


----------

